# Childs Balance Bike



## straas (21 Oct 2020)

My son will be 15 months or so this christmas and we want to get him a balance bike.

Any particular recommendations? or has anyone joined one of those bike clubs where you can swap as they outgrow bikes?


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Oct 2020)

Either Aldi or Lidl are doing a reasonable looking small balance bike for £29 at the moment.

We just picked up a nice wooden framed one for my granddaughter at a local charity shop for £10.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2020)

You really dont need anything too expensive as your child will grow out of it really quick. Check on your local Facebook/Facebay sites as they are usually a good few available for sale at very reasonable prices.


----------



## alicat (21 Oct 2020)

Anything will do. I'm just worried that 15 months is a bit young for your child to cope with one.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Oct 2020)

As above. Really doesn't make much difference - if they love it, they will ride it. If not, it will be a struggle however expensive and high quality it is.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2020)

alicat said:


> Anything will do. I'm just worried that 15 months is a bit young for your child to cope with one.



Little H at 14 months


----------



## Once a Wheeler (21 Oct 2020)

Consider this:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-small-bikes-children’s-bikes.265907/post-6146579


----------



## straas (26 Oct 2020)

The Vitus one does look well reviewed. Less than £50 at wiggle too!


----------



## Twilkes (26 Oct 2020)

I bought a Wiggins Pau for my then 2.5yo, £80 now https://www.halfords.com/bikes/balance-bikes/wiggins-pau-balance-bike---12in-wheel-189870.html basically a mini version of an adults bike in the way it's put together, really rideable, he did 3.5 miles on it in one go before he was three, rolls really well, handbrake to get them used to using one when they're ready, could probably sell it for £40ish once you're done with it too. I'm not sure on the minimum inseam though, if your little one is only 15 months. edit - yeah the Vitus mentioned above looks a better deal for a young toddler.

Our friends bought a cheaper one and wished they'd got something a bit better as their daughter never really got on with it, saddle was really hard and the solid plastic/rubber/foam/whatever tyres were tough going after a while, and didn't really deal with different surfaces very well. Some kids bikes are BSOs, not just adult bikes.


----------



## Tom B (26 Oct 2020)

My little lad is 3 next month he's has this little nobrander from Halfords kicking around for about 12 months. It was a hand-me-down from his cousin. He showed little interest in it until last month when out of the blue he wanted to play on it. He's gone from walking astride it to whizzing about on it up and down hills and riding the mile and a bit to nursery in about 2 weeks!

It's right at the top of the seat post now and I'm trying to introduce the next size up (also a hand-me-down from a neighbour) but he seems attached to this one.







I'd let you have it but mk2 is is on backorder at the moment and we'll keep it for that.


----------



## straas (28 Oct 2020)

Great jacket! 

I've just ordered the Vitus from wiggle at £42 - I didn't want to leave it late and end up with no stock till after Christmas!


----------



## Dave Davenport (28 Oct 2020)

My Grandson will be 18 months at Christmas, I was going to wait 'till his second birthday to get him one but having read this thread I might make it Christmas.


----------



## Tom B (28 Oct 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> My Grandson will be 18 months at Christmas, I was going to wait 'till his second birthday to get him one but having read this thread I might make it Christmas.



Go for it. Nanna got the bike above specifically because it fitted both grandkids, my lad being about 18months. It's just been around him ever since, he's played fixing it and walking with it and now since finding his way with it is pretty much glued to it - when not jumping in streams in his wellies or playing with his wooden trains. As mentioned it came from Al'frauds simply because it was really small.

There is a little girl down the road who was riding hers like a pro from just over 2 and now at about 3 has a bike with pedals that she rides great (without stabilisers).


----------



## icowden (29 Oct 2020)

If you want to save money it's also worth checking at your local dump / recyling centre. They often have a shop, and barely used balance bikes and other childrens bikes are often available in great quantity.


----------



## straas (29 Oct 2020)

Tom B said:


> My little lad is 3 next month he's has this little nobrander from Halfords kicking around for about 12 months. It was a hand-me-down from his cousin. He showed little interest in it until last month when out of the blue he wanted to play on it. He's gone from walking astride it to whizzing about on it up and down hills and riding the mile and a bit to nursery in about 2 weeks!
> 
> It's right at the top of the seat post now and I'm trying to introduce the next size up (also a hand-me-down from a neighbour) but he seems attached to this one.
> 
> ...



I've also noticed some nice recycling of inner tubes in the background!


----------

